
Eric Raymond – Managing modafinil - neverminder
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=7183
======
HarryHirsch
Here's the meta-study:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0052009/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0052009/)

 _While the results of this study support the efficacy of modafinil, the main
finding is the large literature gap evaluating the short- and long-term
effects of these drugs in healthy adults._

------
drallison
A cogent and fascinating analysis of what it is like taking modafinil by Eric
Raymond. Worth reading even if you are luck enough to not have congenital
spastic palsy.

